# Dog growled at me



## Panchthedonch (Sep 25, 2018)

As we lay on the sofa I placed my feet on pancho and he did a very short slight growl in which I corrected immediately but just wondering if anyone has had this happen? When we are on the sofa he loves to cuddle or if he’s at the other end he doesn’tlove when I put my feet on him he normally gets off the couch or is ok with it but today he straight up growled. He’s very well trained. I’ve have a private trainer and we have been training since he was 5 months old. He is not 1.5 year. We still train so when I say No he KNOWS. Anyway just irritated bc he knows that I’m the last person to do that to. In her real I’ve noticed he’d become a more .. adult male dog 😞 my baby is all grown up . Any thoughts??


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

He's still and always will be your baby.

I don't know about you, but when I'm curled up on the couch I don't like to be disturbed, either. I just don't growl my displeasure.

So, you can understand his displeasure, but growling isn't OK. Tell him "No!", and get off the couch, which is still yours, regardless of how comfy he might be. Do this once or twice...and make sure he stays off the couch..and he'll stop that. If not, then it's time to make him work for everything he gets, like having to wait before chowing down or walking out the door.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't say a whole lot. Because I get kind of growly when bothered in my sleep.
For dogs that will growl, before fully awake.
I make them wake up, and get off the couch before I get on it. For dogs that will growl when awake, they just lose their couch privileges.
You can't grumble, and guard what you don't have.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He's "at that age" where they just naturally want to establish position. All of my males did the same thing at about the same age, 14-18months. 
Be firm with him and consistent, but don't let him get away with it. Don't try to dominate him, or get harsh with him. Quick, firm, non-emotional corrections, and move him off to something else. In a few weeks he'll accept his place and all will become normal. Expect him to start "blowing you off" on commands that you know he knows. It's just a test. Put him back on the leash and go through all the training drills. 

Do not get physical or harsh with him, or you will undo months of training.
It's not personal with him, he doesn't care if you're the "top dog".He just needs to be sure. You have to be the top dog in his life. His safety can be dependent on it.


----------

